# Help sex my electric blue ram



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

the staff didnt know the gender of it - the regular one is easier to sex but I have no clue for the electric variety or if the same rules apply. Anyone know how to?


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

My guess is male. Have a couple pictures of one of the pairs I had, took them to help others identify gender in these fish. First pic is of a male, take notice of the back edge of the dorsal fin, the shape of the belly, and the shape of the head. Second picture is of the female, now compare the areas I mentioned previously. Females can also develop a pinkish hue to their bellies when ready to spawn.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

The female


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Awesome, thanks. I was thinking it was a male too because of its larger size and it was the dominant one in the display tank. But its fins dont look elagonted like the regular male rams so I wasnt 100% sure.



joker said:


> My guess is male. Have a couple pictures of one of the pairs I had, took them to help others identify gender in these fish. First pic is of a male, take notice of the back edge of the dorsal fin, the shape of the belly, and the shape of the head. Second picture is of the female, now compare the areas I mentioned previously. Females can also develop a pinkish hue to their bellies when ready to spawn.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Definitely a male Electric Blue Ram.


----------

